
ECDSA Key Extraction from Mobile Devices via Nonintrusive Physical Side Channels - Deinos
https://www.cs.tau.ac.il/~tromer/mobilesc/
======
newman314
I tried looking to see if there was a CVE assigned but there appears to be
none.

While my understanding is this is probably not that easy to achieve, I find
the statement that OpenSSL considers "hardware side-channel attacks are not in
OpenSSL's threat model" to be concerning.

